# Trazadone nightmare



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Has anyone else had a bad experience with Desryl (trazadone)? Its suppose to be good for sleep but it kept me up all night and made me feel so spacy that my anxiety shot up double speed. I'm was taking it to get off of Serzone and ease anxiety. Well, it eased it all right, as soon as it was gone I remembered how truly horrible life was before Serzone.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Bellyknot...I tried Trazadone for sleep problems about one year ago. My experience was the opposite. I slept so deep and long, I felt I was coming out of a coma when I woke up. Then, I couldn't get enough to eat.







I had the same effect you did on Elavil. I was staring at the ceiling, or flopping like a fish in bed all night. This only adds to the knowledge that each medication reacts on each person different because of our own body chemistry. I didn't like the feeling it left me with. I took half the dose my doctor gave me. I can't imagine the full strength. I would probably still be sleeping...and sleep-walking to the fridge







Your body is rejecting the medication I would think, and it was just to strong for mine


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Rowe2,I wish it had worked. Kaiser won't prescribe sleeping meds. Something I just don't understand...why is it that SSRI's often have a side effect of anxiety,nervousness, difficulty sleeping etc. These are prescribed for ANXIETY







disorder? I know I'm in the minority of patients who react poorly to SSRI's. So far the only one that works is Serzone, but I wish there was something else.Jump in if you have any ideas.


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

I had the same reaction as you did. I was horrible stuff. I don't know what to take so that I get a full night sleep and wake up feeling refreshed. Any suggesions?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Bellyknot and Stephanie, I too had the trouble sleeping. Would you believe I took every single SSRI available, plus Pamelor. The Pamelor worked great for IBS, Fibro, anxiety, but...I gained to much weight. I am now on 20 mg of Prozac. I can't express to you how this has helped every single problem I was having. As I have mentioned in other posts, I started out on 10Mg. of Prozac a year ago, gave up to soon because I didn't see results. Recently the doctor tried me again at 20mg. and BINGO. It was the exact dosage I was needing. I think everyone should try adjusting the dosage of any med that doesn't seem to help, then move on if that doesn't work. I also take a small amount of Klonopin at night time to keep me still. Hubby likes that.







Good luck on your quest, and please feel free to send me a private message if you have any questions.


----------

